# Overwintering your vines



## MisterEd (Dec 10, 2021)

I was curious as to what precautions you take each winter with your vines and what proactive approach you have to maintaining soil quality while minimizing disease and insect/fungi predator overwintering.

Do you mulch or use organic/inorganic fertilizer? Based on soil analysis?

cheers....


----------



## VinesnBines (Dec 11, 2021)

I hill up dirt over the graft union on my grafted vines. I don’t do anything to the self rooted vies. I haven’t had any wildlife damage in winter. I also don’t fertilizer in winter. I’ve been fortunate not to need any fertilizer. I prefer leaf tissue analysis for fertilizer needs. Penn State has a good lab. $25 for each test.


----------



## salcoco (Dec 11, 2021)

add fertilize post harvest 40% root growth is post harvest. 
continue to irrigate to assist root development.
kill any winter weeds late in fall


----------



## MisterEd (Dec 11, 2021)

VinesnBines said:


> I hill up dirt over the graft union on my grafted vines. I don’t do anything to the self rooted vies. I haven’t had any wildlife damage in winter. I also don’t fertilizer in winter. I’ve been fortunate not to need any fertilizer. I prefer leaf tissue analysis for fertilizer needs. Penn State has a good lab. $25 for each test.


What is the reason for covering grafts? Are they prone to freeze damage? I have some established Roucaneuf vines I was thinking about replacing and instead of pulling them trying my hand at grafting. Do you have a good success rate with the grafting?

The leaf tissue analysis sounds interesting and the $25 sounds reasonable. Do you have to be a Pa. resident?


----------



## MisterEd (Dec 11, 2021)

salcoco said:


> add fertilize post harvest 40% root growth is post harvest.
> continue to irrigate to assist root development.
> kill any winter weeds late in fall


With the 40% value are you saying root development continues into the winter? What type of fertilizer application do you apply and do you do any soil analysis?


----------



## VinesnBines (Dec 12, 2021)

Grafted vines are prone to freeze damage at the graft union. The danger is crown gall where the graft is damaged by freezing. The recommendation is to cover the graft union for at least the first two years. 
There is a nursery that sells tall grafts- 12 inches off the ground and they don’t need covering since the graft is so far off the ground. I’ve never tried grafting but when I do, I’ll try the high graft.
Penn State tests for anyone. Google on their website.


----------



## salcoco (Dec 12, 2021)

I am not sure if they continue until winter. I used to harvest in August so there was plenty of time for root growth. I had a soil analysis done when I first started the vineyard. I amended the soil at that time. post years I just used a balanced fertilizer such as 10-10-10 or 13-13-13 about a cup a plant spread evenly around the base. I also added Epsom salts to my tanks mix to add magnesium micronutrient to the grapes.


----------



## Obbnw (Dec 30, 2021)

My grapes are mostly along my driveway - I shovel the snow around them. Typically we get some snow before a cold spell. I think the snow will insulate bottom 2' or so if we get a really cold spell.

Not sure it has mattered yet, I really haven't seen any freeze damage since I planted. Pretty cold forecast this weekend 8-10 f. This site Grapevine Cold Hardiness | WSU Viticulture and Enology | Washington State University indicates I should be OK. My climate isn't too much different from Eastern Washington.

I was sorry to see the 60 minutes Grapes/Climate change thread shut down. I'm curious as to how many people are considering vinifera in nontraditional vinifera areas. I figured I'd risk the vinifera since it is just a hobby, although after 6 years I will be disappointed if I lose any. I'm not too worried, last time it got to 0 here was 1995, and most of the grapes are against "warm" structures (retaing walls and garage) that should help protect them. We shall see.

We have a local "urban farm" about 500 yards away, they went with mostly hybrids except for some Cabernet Franc and Sauvignon Blanc. We get so hot here I went with Malbec and Tempranillo.


----------



## VinesnBines (Dec 31, 2021)

We had a tremendously dry summer. Just enough rain and plenty of soaking dew to keep everything alive and growing. In September and October we finally had sufficient rain and some new growth on my vines. Instantly we had freezing temps and down in the 20sF. Now I see all that new growth is dead. The vines seem well but I have cold kill on every vine at the terminal ends. UGH! I suppose that is expected but a little frustrating.


----------



## Obbnw (Dec 31, 2021)

Bring on the cold ; )




Saturday night is looking to be clear and cold. I have more higher growth left this year than I ever had. I'll have to pay attention when I prune for next season. I haven't really noticed any winter damage in previous years but really haven't looked for any. I added a higher trellis line this year (about 10' up). I may try to get 2 distinct levels of grapes this year. I don't have a ton of room so I decided to go vertical and plant closer, plants are roughly 4' apart.


----------

